# Destin Jetty fishing tomorrow???



## SKITZO229 (Feb 15, 2008)

I will be going tomorrow afternoon, hitting the one on the Destin side probably. Been SLAMMING Grouper, Reds, and Blues there. Feel free to let me know if you are up to it. :letsdrink


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

I fish alot out of eglin AFB. Got a sportsman fully equipped, if you want to go sometime I,ll keep you in mind. I was at the shark bash. Wentto n/b this morning 1 overslot red with pics.Good luck.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

How did you do?


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

The jetty is my favorite spot amongst them all. I used to fish it nearly every weekend. I just got back home and plan to do the same shortly. I usually hit the island side - bit of a hike but usually worth the effort. I can't make it today - but look forward to seeing you out there this season.

Good luck.


----------

